

How to value your company for sale (pt 2) - amirmc
http://blog.asmartbear.com/how-value-company-2.html

======
wccrawford
I wonder if so many people struggle with basic economics because of how hard
it is to price things as a seller?

I've seen people go anywhere from 'Well, I have a standard x% markup' to 'that
should be worth (outrageous number)!'

In reality, as the article shows, there are many, many factors to determining
a price for something you are selling.

I've also had people try to buy things from me as a person (as opposed to a
business) and tell me I'm asking an unreasonable amount for it. ... Yeah,
because it's worth just slightly less than that to me. That's the point where
I tip and decide I'd rather have the money than the thing.

